# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم خرداد 96

## SkyWalker313

بروبج سلام علیکم
خوبین خوشین؟
امروز داشتم فکر می کردم این ترمیم معدلو کی بزار بیشتر به نفعمه رفتم از یه بنده خدایی که الکی مثلا نخبه مملکت بودو چارتا پیرن شلوار از ما بیشتر پاره کرده بود مشورت کردیم گفت بنداز خرداد گفتم چرا گفت برای اینکه دی ماه وسط برنامه کنکورته و شاید لطمه بزنه به روند مطالعاتیت با خودم گفتم بد حرفی نمی زنه ولی خودم از یه طرف می خوام قبل از اینکه یه اتفاق ناگواری بیفته و این طرح یه چیزیش بشه دی ماه بدیم بره راحت شیم مملکت قرقاطیه دیگه می فهمین چی میگم
در کل خواستم بیام نظر عزیزان بزرگوار پشت کنکوری و سال چارمی رو بپرسم ببینم شما چه میگین؟
خوب چه کنم؟ (لطفا به حاشیه ندوانید بحث رو و از حرف اضافه دوری کنید)
در ضمن من پشت کنکوری ام گفتم بگم از الان
با تشکر

----------


## rezarko13

حالا صبر کن ببین قطعی یا مثبت!مثبت بود که اصن بیخیال

----------


## Alireza23

> بروبج سلام علیکم
> خوبین خوشین؟
> امروز داشتم فکر می کردم این ترمیم معدلو کی بزار بیشتر به نفعمه رفتم از یه بنده خدایی که الکی مثلا نخبه مملکت بودو چارتا پیرن شلوار از ما بیشتر پاره کرده بود مشورت کردیم گفت بنداز خرداد گفتم چرا گفت برای اینکه دی ماه وسط برنامه کنکورته و شاید لطمه بزنه به روند مطالعاتیت با خودم گفتم بد حرفی نمی زنه ولی خودم از یه طرف می خوام قبل از اینکه یه اتفاق ناگواری بیفته و این طرح یه چیزیش بشه دی ماه بدیم بره راحت شیم مملکت قرقاطیه دیگه می فهمین چی میگم
> در کل خواستم بیام نظر عزیزان بزرگوار پشت کنکوری و سال چارمی رو بپرسم ببینم شما چه میگین؟
> خوب چه کنم؟ (لطفا به حاشیه ندوانید بحث رو و از حرف اضافه دوری کنید)
> در ضمن من پشت کنکوری ام گفتم بگم از الان
> با تشکر


اینقد خودتو درگیر نکن تاثیر امسال مثبت هستش
حالا اگه اگه اگه اگه اگه قطعی شد دی بهترین موقع هستش 
از اون آقای آی کیو میپرسیدی خرداد موقع جمع بندی برم ترمیم؟
کلا اینقد تو فکر نرو و کنکورت رو بخون

----------


## morteza20

دی ماه سوالاتش راحته . 20 شدن توو خرداد یکم سخته

----------


## milad475

دوستان من اگه خرداد 96 دیپلم مجدد بگیرم ایا میتونم در همون خرداد اطلاعات دیپ مجدد رو به جای دیپ الان وارد کنم ایا اون موقع سایت باز میشه

----------


## MaHsa 95

اگه دی ماه وسط برنامه کنکوره خرداد که دقیقا آخرشه!! هر کاری راجع به معدل میخواین بکنین تو همون دی قالش رو بکنین

----------


## Fawzi

اون عزیزی که چارتا پیرن شلوار پاره کرده شما رو سرکار گذاشته :Yahoo (4): 
برادر عزیز !!! برای کنکور 96،نمرات خرداد سال دیگه برای ترمیم حساب نمیشه !!قابل توجه (!) اگه قصد داری ترمیم کنی تنها وقتش دی ماه هست ! پس حواستون جم باشــــــــــــــــه :Yahoo (111):

----------


## milad475

جواب سوال من رو هم بدید لطفا

----------


## Janvaljan

> دوستان من اگه خرداد 96 دیپلم مجدد بگیرم ایا میتونم در همون خرداد اطلاعات دیپ مجدد رو به جای دیپ الان وارد کنم ایا اون موقع سایت باز میشه


شما هم باید همین دی ماه دیپلم مجدد تو بگیری.
کلا هر گونه برنامه ای در مورد دیپلم داری تا قبل از شروع ثبت نام کنکور انجام بده.

----------


## milad475

خوب اخه دی نمیتونم چون یک درس پیش دانشگاهیم مونده و اونو باید دی امتحان بدم.حالا چکار کنم

----------


## milad475

لطفا جواب بدین.........

----------


## MaHsa 95

> لطفا جواب بدین.........


شما اگه دیپلم تجربی دارین و میخواین کنکور تجربی هم بدین دیگه نمیتونین از دیپلم مجدد تو یه رشته دیگه استفاده کنین

----------


## Janvaljan

> خوب اخه دی نمیتونم چون یک درس پیش دانشگاهیم مونده و اونو باید دی امتحان بدم.حالا چکار کنم


چه بخوای دیپلم مجدد بگیری ، چه ترمیم معدل کنی تا اخر دی وقت داری.
امتحان درس پیش شما و امتحانات سال سوم ربطی به هم ندارن.
یعنی دی هم درس پیش و برو امتحان بده هم دروس سال سوم.
اگر امتحان پیشت فقط یک درسه احتمال اینکه امتحان پیشت و سومت با هم تداخل روز یا ساعت کنن کمه.
فعلا تا اخر شهریور صبر کن ببین تاثیر معدل امسال مثبت اعلام میشه یانه.
اگر مثبت اعلام شد بیخیال دیپلم شو.
در ضمن اگر میخای کنکور تجربی بدی دیپلم مجددتم باید تجربی بگیری .
(اگر دیپلم اولت تجربی بوده دیپلم مجدد تجربی نمیتونی بگیری، برو ترمیمم معدل.)

----------


## milad475

> شما اگه دیپلم تجربی دارین و میخواین کنکور تجربی هم بدین دیگه نمیتونین از دیپلم مجدد تو یه رشته دیگه استفاده کنین


دیپلم تجربی دارم میخوام دیپ مجدد انسانی بگیرم و با این انسانی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم

----------


## milad475

> چه بخوای دیپلم مجدد بگیری ، چه ترمیم معدل کنی تا اخر دی وقت داری.
> امتحان درس پیش شما و امتحانات سال سوم ربطی به هم ندارن.
> یعنی دی هم درس پیش و برو امتحان بده هم دروس سال سوم.
> اگر امتحان پیشت فقط یک درسه احتمال اینکه امتحان پیشت و سومت با هم تداخل روز یا ساعت کنن کمه.
> فعلا تا اخر شهریور صبر کن ببین تاثیر معدل امسال مثبت اعلام میشه یانه.
> اگر مثبت اعلام شد بیخیال دیپلم شو.
> در ضمن اگر میخای کنکور تجربی بدی دیپلم مجددتم باید تجربی بگیری .
> (اگر دیپلم اولت تجربی بوده دیپلم مجدد تجربی نمیتونی بگیری، برو ترمیمم معدل.)


شما مطمینی اجازه میدن پیش رو با سوم با هم امتحان بدم ایا    
دیپلم تجربی دارم میخوام دیپ مجدد انسانی بگیرم و با این انسانی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم

----------


## MaHsa 95

> دیپلم تجربی دارم میخوام دیپ مجدد انسانی بگیرم و با این انسانی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم


دیگه نمیشه... پارسال این قانون رو گذاشتن، چون شما دیپلم تجربی دارین فقط باید از همین دیپلم برای کنکور تجربی استفاده کنین... شما میتونین ترمیم کنین فقط

----------


## Janvaljan

> شما مطمینی اجازه میدن پیش رو با سوم با هم امتحان بدم ایا    
> دیپلم تجربی دارم میخوام دیپ مجدد انسانی بگیرم و با این انسانی کنکور تجربی شرکت کنم


با دیپلم مجدد انسانی یا دیپلم مجدد ریاضی دیگه نمیشه کنکور تجربی داد.
همون دیپلم تجربی خودتو برو ترمیمم معدل کن.

----------


## milad475

> با دیپلم مجدد انسانی یا دیپلم مجدد ریاضی دیگه نمیشه کنکور تجربی داد.
> همون دیپلم تجربی خودتو برو ترمیمم معدل کن.


تا چند وقت پیش که میشد با دیپ مجدد انسانی کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد. این قانون که نمیشه رو از چه زمانی گذاشتند

----------


## Janvaljan

> تا چند وقت پیش که میشد با دیپ مجدد انسانی کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد. این قانون که نمیشه رو از چه زمانی گذاشتند


از کنکور ۹۵.   در دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور ۹۵ اومده بود.

----------


## milad475

> از کنکور ۹۵.   در دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور ۹۵ اومده بود.


داداش لینک دانلود دفترچه 95 تجربی رو اگه داری برام بذاری ممنون میشم

----------


## rez657

کی معلوم میشه تاثیر مثبت یا ن

----------


## milad475

> کی معلوم میشه تاثیر مثبت یا ن


شاید اخرای شهریور

----------


## SkyWalker313

> اینقد خودتو درگیر نکن تاثیر امسال مثبت هستش
> حالا اگه اگه اگه اگه اگه قطعی شد دی بهترین موقع هستش 
> از اون آقای آی کیو میپرسیدی خرداد موقع جمع بندی برم ترمیم؟
> کلا اینقد تو فکر نرو و کنکورت رو بخون


خخخخ والا چی بگم خیر سرش مثلا الکی نخبه مملکتم هس
حالا بی خیال همون دی ماه یه کاریش می کنم اگه قطعی اعلام شد
اگرم نشد که هیجی
در ضمن من دوتا درسو به خاطر یه سری مشکلات که اصلا نتونستم شهریور امتحان بدم مجبورم بندازم دی ماه (خردادشم نخوندم رک و راست می گم خخ)
مشکلی پیش نمیاد عایا؟

----------


## Alireza23

> خخخخ والا چی بگم خیر سرش مثلا الکی نخبه مملکتم هس
> حالا بی خیال همون دی ماه یه کاریش می کنم اگه قطعی اعلام شد
> اگرم نشد که هیجی
> در ضمن من دوتا درسو به خاطر یه سری مشکلات که اصلا نتونستم شهریور امتحان بدم مجبورم بندازم دی ماه (خردادشم نخوندم رک و راست می گم خخ)
> مشکلی پیش نمیاد عایا؟


درس دیپلمت؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Alireza23

> خخخخ والا چی بگم خیر سرش مثلا الکی نخبه مملکتم هس
> حالا بی خیال همون دی ماه یه کاریش می کنم اگه قطعی اعلام شد
> اگرم نشد که هیجی
> در ضمن من دوتا درسو به خاطر یه سری مشکلات که اصلا نتونستم شهریور امتحان بدم مجبورم بندازم دی ماه (خردادشم نخوندم رک و راست می گم خخ)
> مشکلی پیش نمیاد عایا؟


درس دیپلمت؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## SkyWalker313

> درس دیپلمت؟؟؟؟؟؟


پیش دانشگاهی

----------


## Alireza23

> پیش دانشگاهی


نه پیش مشکلی نداره

----------


## reza77

آقا من موندم چی کار کنم  آخه دی ماه هم امتحان نوبت اول سال چهارم دارم  با امتحان ترمیمم احتمال زیاد برخورد می کنه

----------


## Mandi96

> بروبج سلام علیکم
> خوبین خوشین؟
> امروز داشتم فکر می کردم این ترمیم معدلو کی بزار بیشتر به نفعمه رفتم از یه بنده خدایی که الکی مثلا نخبه مملکت بودو چارتا پیرن شلوار از ما بیشتر پاره کرده بود مشورت کردیم گفت بنداز خرداد گفتم چرا گفت برای اینکه دی ماه وسط برنامه کنکورته و شاید لطمه بزنه به روند مطالعاتیت با خودم گفتم بد حرفی نمی زنه ولی خودم از یه طرف می خوام قبل از اینکه یه اتفاق ناگواری بیفته و این طرح یه چیزیش بشه دی ماه بدیم بره راحت شیم مملکت قرقاطیه دیگه می فهمین چی میگم
> در کل خواستم بیام نظر عزیزان بزرگوار پشت کنکوری و سال چارمی رو بپرسم ببینم شما چه میگین؟
> خوب چه کنم؟ (لطفا به حاشیه ندوانید بحث رو و از حرف اضافه دوری کنید)
> در ضمن من پشت کنکوری ام گفتم بگم از الان
> با تشکر




    من با مدیر مدرسه ای ک مسئول برگزاری امتحانات ترمیم بود صحبت کردم و گفت فقط میتونید شهریور(ک گذشت )و دی امتحان بدین....

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

نمرهای من دراومد. عربی 19.5 ریاضی 20.زمین 14.زمین رو اعتراض زدم ببینم چی میشه.

----------


## :Iman1997

1. الان متوجه نشدم !!! یعننی امسال تو کنکور 96 کسی با دیپلم ریاضی نمیتونه کنکور تحربی شرکت کنه ؟؟؟

2 . در ضمن دیپلم مجدد میشه از ریاضی دیپلم جدید تجربی گرفت ؟ و تو کنکور تجربی شرکت کرد چون ترمیم معدل واسه ریاضی و شرکت تو تجربی زیاد تاثیری نداره با اون همه درس اختصاصی حسابان و ...

----------


## Cyrus the Great

یعنی من خرداد امتحان بدم تو کنکور96م تاثیر نداره؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> یعنی من خرداد امتحان بدم تو کنکور96م تاثیر نداره؟؟؟؟


؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Cyrus the Great

> یعنی من خرداد امتحان بدم تو کنکور96م تاثیر نداره؟؟؟؟


؟؟؟؟

----------

